# Hovabator



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

I no it might sound silly  but can any 1 tell me how to set a hovabator up ??

: victory:


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, what is a hovabator?
Roy:?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

its an incubator.

a pre built£70 jobby.

ust got one,trese et it up.i didn gieher a linkto ths hoping she would replylolbt t yet.

they relly have.so far hld tmps etc no etter than urode on,evn using a habistat thermostt imgettihuge tep flucts..

dont get it grrrr


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

you gotta put the circle plate inside with the handle to control it on the outside. hardto explani but once you do it you will say how easy was that lol


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> its an incubator.
> 
> a pre built£70 jobby.
> 
> ...




English mate ????


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> its an incubator.
> 
> a pre built£70 jobby.
> 
> ...


dean are u drunk? :lol2:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Any 1 ???


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

jeez..
wireless keyboard is playin up i guess lol.. jeez... apparently its simple enough if you start and then re-read the instructions.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> its an incubator.
> 
> a pre built£70 jobby.
> 
> ...


 
LOL SOMETHING LIKE THAT ANYWAY


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

instructions are crap !!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i buy a chicken when i want the eggs incubating!no need for misting...(when the chicken does its buisness it keeps them humid)


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> i buy a chicken when i want the eggs incubating!no need for misting...(when the chicken does its buisness it keeps them humid)




??????


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> its an incubator.
> 
> a pre built£70 jobby.
> 
> ...


i have no idea what you said...but incubators generally cost more than £70...though it sounds like the one bought was not for reptiles specifically?

the best bet is to re-read the directions...its not a complicated thing really. wang some watered down vermiculite in there, close lid, stick in thermometer, plug in, and there ya go...but i have an incubator specifically for reptiles...no fannying about for me.

when in doubt google google google


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> its an incubator.
> 
> a pre built£70 jobby.
> 
> ...


And in English please:lol2:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Azazel777 said:


> i have no idea what you said...but incubators generally cost more than £70...though it sounds like the one bought was not for reptiles specifically?
> 
> the best bet is to re-read the directions...its not a complicated thing really. wang some watered down vermiculite in there, close lid, stick in thermometer, plug in, and there ya go...but i have an incubator specifically for reptiles...no fannying about for me.
> 
> when in doubt google google google




:lol2::lol2: read Livefood UK Ltd.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

*Hova-Bator Automatic Egg Turner*


do i need this ???:2wallbang:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Bump ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

After lots of stress i sorted it


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

CWD said:


> *Hova-Bator Automatic Egg Turner*
> 
> 
> do i need this ???:2wallbang:





any 1 ????


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

CWD said:


> :lol2::lol2: read Livefood UK Ltd.


have done...bought this one a couple of years back from them Livefood UK Ltd.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

CWD said:


> *Hova-Bator Automatic Egg Turner*
> 
> 
> do i need this ???:2wallbang:


Noooo you do not want to be turning reptile eggs.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Noooo you do not want to be turning reptile eggs.




i found out thanks mate  (im a breeding noooob)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i did put in all the missing letters from my post before a couple of the "in english" replies came in... 
guess who doesnt read a hole thread.... i know who you are now


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> i did put in all the missing letters from my post before a couple of the "in english" replies came in...
> guess who doesnt read a hole thread.... i know who you are now



:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

can i put a tub in there what the eggs are guna be in ?


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

how did you sort the initial part out? i was going to get one but if you are having loads of bother i dunno


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

ashbosh said:


> how did you sort the initial part out? i was going to get one but if you are having loads of bother i dunno





its not that hard i just dint read it propa


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

CWD said:


> can i put a tub in there what the eggs are guna be in ?




Any help on this ?


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

CWD said:


> Any help on this ?




^^^^^^^


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

yes u can put a tub in of moist vermiculite then have the eggs slightly buried put a lid on with plenty of ventilation


an now to go an follow my own advice lol as i have just been told to do this


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks  

how moist does the vermiculite have 2 be ??


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

CWD said:


> Thanks
> 
> how moist does the vermiculite have 2 be ??




^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

just enough that u know it's wet but not enogh to be able to squeeze water out if u know what i mean


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

trese said:


> just enough that u know it's wet but not enogh to be able to squeeze water out if u know what i mean




Thanks


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

1 more thing is a cricket tub fine to put the eggs in ???


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

yes a cricket tub is fine to put the eggs in thats what we are using


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

trese said:


> yes a cricket tub is fine to put the eggs in thats what we are using





Thanks does the humidity not get 2 much with all the holes in the cricket tubs ?


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

the humidity helps the eggs get the moisture thy need just need to make sure it's not to much as this can cause damage to the eggs


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

trese said:


> the humidity helps the eggs get the moisture thy need just need to make sure it's not to much as this can cause damage to the eggs





yes thats true thanks 4 all your help !!!! :no1:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

thats cool if u need any more help feel free to pm me always happy to help


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

trese said:


> thats cool if u need any more help feel free to pm me always happy to help




Thanks : victory:


----------



## Danneh (Aug 2, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> its an incubator.
> 
> a pre built£70 jobby.
> 
> ...





DeanThorpe said:


> "It's an incubator.
> 
> A pre-built £70 job.
> 
> ...


Translated from drunk Dean to regular Dean. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

no.. as already explained... fixed from missing letters to not missing letters.
Like i said my keyboard was missing letters due to needing new batteries which i didnt realise as i posted.. like now im just typing and it shoudl be ok but i wont know until i finish as sometimes the comp has to catch up lol 

thanks anyway.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

All sorted thanks every 1


----------

